# Keep stockin up!



## OldCootHillbilly

We had a drought last year. There talkin it gonna be another 3 years a drought yet. Gonna drive prices right through the roof!

As grain prices go up, that means it's gonna cost more ta feed hogs an cattle, them folk gonna start trimmin there heards an when that happens meat prices gonna go up to.

I'm gonna keep storin more food cause prices bound ta go up.

Not gonna be good folks.


----------



## SouthCentralUS

It seems the price of corn is rising fast.


----------



## Dakine

I'm glad I'm ahead of the curve on this one. I already have 100 lbs of chicken put up, and I'll be looking to expand that a lot. I'm going to continue with meatloaf and every once in awhile on a good sale I nab 10-15 lbs of roast beef that I cube and can as well. I even did some pork when it was on sale for Christmas, and I'll be doing that again at Easter I guess.


----------



## FrankW

When they are thinning the herds meat will be cheaper for a while at first.
Stock up then.


----------



## SouthCentralUS

Thanks for the tip BlueZ. And thanks Oldcoot for bringing this to our attention.


----------



## FrankW

You can tell when herd thinning is in full swing when you get a lot of ads from fast food chains for burger specials


----------



## PackerBacker

BlueZ said:


> When they are thinning the herds meat will be cheaper for a while at first.
> Stock up then.


We are way, way past that already.


----------



## UncleJoe

PackerBacker said:


> We are way, way past that already.


I disagree. Like BlueZ said, when cattlemen have to start thinning the herds because they can't keep them fed, the market will be flooded with meat which will temporarily drive the price down. I haven't seen that yet and trust me, I've been watching. Once the glut is gone prices are going to spike. I'll be filling the freezer and canning jars when the price drops.


----------



## Friknnewguy

SouthCentralUS said:


> It seems the price of corn is rising fast.


In addition to the drought there is 40 % of the nations corn being used inefficiently in fuel rather than being used for food . The libs and the EPA really thought that one through.


----------



## cowboyhermit

I've gotta agree with PackerBacker on this one, I don't see any broad price drops on beef in the near future. Judging by the excellent price we just got for calves the big players seem pretty confident that they will be getting big $$$ for at least the next 6 months or so, especially when they are figuring in spending a lot of money on feed grains.
Hogs and chickens are a different ball of wax.


----------



## labotomi

I agree with PackerBacker,
The herds were already thinned due to the previous drought. Just do a search for:
rancher herd thinning drought

The majority of articles are from 2012 and cover a large portion of the country. Not many areas were spared. It's going to be a while before the numbers are restored even if conditions are good. With another drought it's just going to prolong the time it takes.


----------



## hiwall

OldCootHillbilly thanks for the thread!
Things look so bleak right now for the USA(and world) I would certainly urge everyone to step up the pace if they can, money wise. I think things are going to get ugly this year. One bonus. You can not hardly buy any guns or ammo right now so we can put all our money into food like OldCootHillbilly suggests!


----------



## jsriley5

yup is a poor time to be short of everything especially money. I will be doing good to hold what I got without getting into what preps I have let alone trying to put any more by. Only thing I have going for me is I can probably finagle a deal with the guy that rents mom and dads property for a beef or part of one. will be looking into that come spring. maybe sooner if I can scrape up some cash to get it and get it processed.


----------



## PackerBacker

UncleJoe said:


> I disagree. Like BlueZ said, when cattlemen have to start thinning the herds because they can't keep them fed, the market will be flooded with meat which will temporarily drive the price down. I haven't seen that yet and trust me, I've been watching. Once the glut is gone prices are going to spike. I'll be filling the freezer and canning jars when the price drops.


There won't be any glut and price drop.

This drought is already several years old in many parts. The herd has been thinned hard already for many years. Beef (live) is in very short supply already so any continued sell off only feeds an already starved market. It won't lower the price any.

Actually, you can expect to see a sharp spike in price already next month.



Friknnewguy said:


> In addition to the drought there is 40 % of the nations corn being used inefficiently in fuel rather than being used for food . The libs and the EPA really thought that one through.


But how much of that goes back to the farm as feed?


----------



## hiwall

In some areas near me(Federal land) they have put many cattle in the last year or less. These areas have not had cattle for 10 years or more. This comes at a time of severe drought in the area. The (maybe short term?) destruction those cattle do to that area is disgusting. I would rather see $5/lb(or more) hamburger than see this destruction. I have seen this on public land throughout the western states for years. Sorry for the rant but it is close to my heart.


----------



## cowboyhermit

Unless it is in an area that never saw any herds of wild animals then cattle should improve the ecosystem. Cattle have been shown to improve many areas because they fill the role that was taken by large numbers of buffalo, elk and other grazers. I have personally seen the boost in biodiversity, productivity, and fertility that grazing can bring to an unused piece of land if managed properly. Joel Salatin, though a bit of a character is a widely known example of someone who has demonstrated some of this.

The ethanol thing is very misleading, after making ethanol you are left with an excellent source of high protein feed for livestock, so to say the corn is "used" is not accurate. 

I know people don't want to pay more for their food, that is natural but I think it is actually much better for the planet and the human race, especially those in poorer nations, for reasons too in depth to cover here. It hurts in the short term but in the long term we can adapt and maybe look at what percentage of our income we spend on our houses for instance. There will probably be a reassertion of the developed countries "cheap food policy" in the works though  
If you REALLY want to save some money consider butchering animals yourself, the processing costs are a BIG chunk of the meat you will get in the store. OF course you will have a whole lot of bones, fat, organs etc to deal with but that is a big plus as far as I am concerned


----------



## Grimm

Once we move to the sticks we are getting some chickens and rabbits to help off set meat costs. 

If beef/pork/lamb etc does drop in price I will be clearing the shelves and adding as much as we can afford to our stores. For now I'll keep checking the managers specials near the butchers case and add those.


----------



## hiwall

cowboyhermit said:


> Unless it is in an area that never saw any herds of wild animals then cattle should improve the ecosystem. Cattle have been shown to improve many areas because they fill the role that was taken by large numbers of buffalo, elk and other grazers. I have personally seen the boost in biodiversity, productivity, and fertility that grazing can bring to an unused piece of land if managed properly.


I guess in all my travels hunting/hiking in 4 western states I have never (that I can remember) come across public grazing land that was managed properly (at least in arid/semi-arid areas). The cows trample a quite large area around any water source. The tore up areas around water support no vegetation and encourage erosion. Cows travel quite some distance each day and use the same paths to and from water. These paths can be easily seen years after the cows are removed. These paths erode easily when it does rain and become gullies. Also grazing cows trample way more than they eat in their normal grazing. The only benefit I see is wildfire reduction. Yes we raised cows for the first 20 years of my life (though Not in an arid area). I mean no disrespect, I am just giving my observations.


----------



## cowboyhermit

No offense taken at all Just because I raise cattle doesn't mean I haven't researched extensively all the potential negatives of them as well. I seriously consider whether me raising them is a net benefit to not only our land in particular but also the world, just like everything I do.

First of all *public land=not managed properly*

I am not an expert in the particular ecosystem that you are in but have seen people have documented success in Arizona. The great plains, prairie and the parkland we are in are a slam dunk for cattle though, these lands have suffered huge losses in biodiversity and quality since the loss of herds of bison and the periodic burning of native americans. Sometimes what looks like destruction is actually exactly what is needed to allow for new life.

This is kind of off topic so I will stop and just put up a couple links for anyone interested.
http://www.nsf.gov/news/news_summ.jsp?cntn_id=102889
http://www.acresusa.com/toolbox/reprints/May08_Salatin.pdf
http://www.forestry.gov.uk/pdf/fcin28.pdf/$file/fcin28.pdf
http://agbio.usask.ca/uploads/gjg533/publications/Final%20Grazing%20Fact%20Sheet.pdf


----------



## DJgang

I just went to the grocery store and saw beef for 3.98 a pound, ground beef.

Tomorrow I am picking up pasture raised beef from a man, 1/2 a beef, splitting with another person, and I'm paying him 3.65 a pound! No bullcrap injected into them, free on pasture, no feed lot and helping an individual's little business. (I'll get bones, ground, steaks, roast, liver, cubed, stew)

It's worth it! Wish you all could find someone to purchase from like this!


----------



## mma800

I got a half beef in the fall, my brother took the other half. It was the best thing I have ever done and I am thinking of going again sooner rather Han later.
Can any rancher tell me the best time of year to nest in another half?


----------



## Marcus

http://hayandforage.com/livestock/cattle-numbers-down-feed-costs-high

"The latest USDA Cattle Inventory report showed the smallest U.S. cattle herd since 1952 and a 22% decline in Texas cattle numbers over the past three droughty years."

As others have mentioned, the liquidation has already happened. Now we're in for higher prices for probably at least 5 years depending on the drought and how aggressive ranchers are in building their herds.


----------



## cowboyhermit

mma800, glad you had a good experience
The best time varies with the farmer and the area you are in, for instance, people here have started calving already whereas we wait till June for the most part.
Traditionaly the fall is when calves are weaned, then pastured the next summer and are ready in the fall/winter thought this varies. We would never butcher at home in the summer, much better in cool temps.


----------



## hiwall

cowboyhermit I believe we are both right! 
We do not have a garden and have limited storage space. I will be re-arranging our storage to free up room for more food storage. A brother lives close by and has a lot of storage space so I might use space there. Money in food is way better than money in the bank.


----------



## Tank_Girl

We used to slaughter our beasts in winter in the late afternoon and let it hang overnight to let the meat set before breaking it down so it could fit in the cold room to age.

The hide had a thicker coat on it when we tanned them for rugs which was a nice bonus.


----------



## Rainy13

We just picked up our 1/2 beef yesterday...It 's nice to know we have our freezer full. But its nice to know where our meat was raised,.... I added up all the costs yesterday and it came to $3.38lb.
I just keep adding stuff to the pantry as i can,it amazing how a little at a time really adds up.


----------



## cowboyhermit

Yeah hiwall, I think everyone on this thread makes good points. 
When feed prices go up and also when there is a drought there is usually a drop in herd numbers leading to a drop in prices followed by a gradual climb in prices. This time however there are somewhat unique circumstances. Cattle markets are very cyclical but this one has been extended and distorted. We keep preparing on our farm for prices of livestock and grain to go down but it just isn't looking that way anytime soon. Of course you can really predict where the markets will go or people would not have lost millions in commodity markets.


----------



## cowboyhermit

Just fyi, if anyone is interested in buying from a local producer it might be worth it to check a local auction for a rough idea of prices, most 'marts up here have the current info up on their websites. The prices are a pretty rough estimate and it is a bit easier to just haul to the auction so you can take that into consideration.
This week up in Canada good thousand pound steers, not "finished" were selling for at least 1.25/lb. That may sound cheap but when you factor in guts, etc and cutting and wrapping $3-4/lb sounds pretty reasonable.


----------



## PackerBacker

mma800 said:


> Can any rancher tell me the best time of year to nest in another half?


~18 months ago.


----------



## cowboyhermit

Well, I may have to eat my words, or maybe my cows if things get too bad

http://www.canadiancattlemen.ca/news/u-s-live-cattle-drop-on-beef-output-forecast/1002060180/

http://www.reuters.com/article/2013/02/12/livestock-markets-cattle-hogs-idUSL1N0BCDJW20130212

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2013-02-13/cattle-prices-drop-on-signs-of-slowing-beef-demand-hogs-steady.html

Futures have dropped significantly, sometimes that means nothing to producers and consumers, however the reason seems to be the packers and feedlots losing money and that NEVER lasts long. The price of beef has been so high that people have slowed buying to the point that packers are worried, usually they will cut what producers are getting first, then slash retail prices to encourage sales. That would be a time to stock up, as mentioned in op. I would not hold my breath though, commodity markets are as unpredictable as stocks it is just that all the experts THINK they can predict them.


----------



## timmie

just thought i would renew this thread and see what prices are in your neighborhood.

whole fryers-98 cents per pound
shank portion ham-1.18
boneless rump roast-3.49
quarter pork loin-2.29

all these are sale prices this week.


----------



## robinray649

*just my 2 cents*

In the Tulsa area whole boneless pork loins for 2.29. Ground meat I think is going for something like 3.30 a pound.


----------



## camo2460

Here in Camdenton, Mo. ground beef is going for nearly $4.00 per Lb. and cheap Bacon is going for over $5.00 per Lb. The only meat item that is still relatively cheap is chicken.


----------



## oldasrocks

Hey Camo, Wally world is carrying the Keystone canned meats up there. I stopped yesterday and bought 22 cans. We've tried all 4 kinds, chicken, beef, hamburger and pork. It looks a little nasty when you open the can but flavor is OK. Like home raw packed canned meat. I guess about 15% fats and juices so better than most hamburger you buy. 28 ounce can for $6,28 so cheaper than raw hamburger and no expiration date on the can.


----------



## cowboyhermit

Grain prices have backed off a lot from the highs of the last while, so chicken has no reason to be marked up afaik. 
IMO pork prices will likely not ease much due to PED, despite cheap feed.
Beef prices , all I can say is if you can find cheap beef I would wonder why. Any beef animal that sets foot in the auction mart these days it seems will bring top dollar. Feed to finish them is cheap, numbers are WAY down, producers are trying to keep back some breeding stock. Definitely a seller's market in cattle and I don't see what will change that in the near future. Prices did dip a little last year after this thread went quiet but not significantly and they were up even more come fall.


----------



## Genevieve

camo2460 said:


> Here in Camdenton, Mo. ground beef is going for nearly $4.00 per Lb. and cheap Bacon is going for over $5.00 per Lb. The only meat item that is still relatively cheap is chicken.


ground beef is $5.99 a lb and thats the 80%lean kind. Bacon depending on brand can be anywhere from $3.99 - $7.00 and I have to say some brands aren't even a full pound now-a-days. My store will have their brand of bacon on sale 3/$10 and I snatch it up and then freeze it.
A good buy on chicken are what the stores call for grilling which is just the legs and thighs attached. They go on sale for $1.49 lb.
It's cheaper to buy a pork loin roast and cut your own center cut chops from it lol My grocery just had them on a BOGO so it was like paying half price.

Ham will soon be going on sale and the lowest I have ever seen it in the last 3 yrs is at $1.99 lb. and you have to be quick cuz they'll go fast.

I haven't found a store around here yet that has any good canned meats. We do have spam and there are some that carry (is it?) MarySue chick&dumplings and of course beef stew, but we're not big on beef.
We dig pig and chicken lol


----------



## JayJay

Genevieve said:


> ground beef is $5.99 a lb and thats the 80%lean kind. Bacon depending on brand can be anywhere from $3.99 - $7.00 and I have to say some brands aren't even a full pound now-a-days. My store will have their brand of bacon on sale 3/$10 and I snatch it up and then freeze it.
> A good buy on chicken are what the stores call for grilling which is just the legs and thighs attached. They go on sale for $1.49 lb.
> It's cheaper to buy a pork loin roast and cut your own center cut chops from it lol My grocery just had them on a BOGO so it was like paying half price.
> 
> Ham will soon be going on sale and the lowest I have ever seen it in the last 3 yrs is at $1.99 lb. and you have to be quick cuz they'll go fast.
> 
> I haven't found a store around here yet that has any good canned meats. We do have spam and there are some that carry (is it?) MarySue chick&dumplings and of course beef stew, but we're not big on beef.
> We dig pig and chicken lol


Sweet Sue---and I have shelves of cases of 5 0z. canned chicken and of course the chicken dumplings.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

Pork loins on sale $1.98 Buyin 2 ta smoke an slice fer sammies.
Boneless turkey breast 99 cents! Sale, I bought 2 ta smoke an slice fer sammies.
Chicken goin fer $1.29 on sale.
Pork ribs $3.98! I ain't payin it.
Beef, I don't know, I ain't even lookin cause it be insane!

Momma said the other day "your prolly getting tired a pork aren't ya?" I said well I have been oinking an I seem ta have this curly thin poppin outa my backside! Hey, ya buy what ya can afford.


----------



## LilRedHen

I bought a whole pork loin today for 1.99 per pound at Save-A-Lot. I will slice and vacuum seal this one and go back for another before the sale goes off. Last Saturday the whole pork loins were 2.99 per pound. Eggs should be lower now, but are higher than they have been all winter.


----------



## Genevieve

JayJay said:


> Sweet Sue---and I have shelves of cases of 5 0z. canned chicken and of course the chicken dumplings.


ah well, I was close lol thanks.

I have at least one case of the canned chicken myself. But I keep seeing folks on here in other states talk about canned meats that I've never heard of.
I also have some DAK hams,spam and corned beef hash on the shelf along with some beef jerky.

Like I've said in other threads I'm cutting back our meat in most dishes and having no meat meals about 3-4 times a week now.

I've found that if I have some sort of bread ( rolls,flat bread,italian,etc) the hubby doesn't complain about the no meat. lol


----------



## lazydaisy67

Skinless, boneless chicken breast went on sale this week for $1.88 a pound. I had a little extra coin from a side job I did and bought 40 pounds and canned it yesterday. I hardly ever look for beef sales anymore because A: they hardly ever happen, and B: even when they do have a sale, it's still close to $4.00 a pound. 
Eggs aren't cheap either, which makes me kind of mad because around here nobody will pay me $2.00 a dozen for my free range, brown eggs, but by golly they'll pay $1.98 for the yucky, anemic ones from the store. I don't get it.


----------



## Genevieve

huh. thats funny cuz I did just pay $2 a dozen for free range brown eggs! lol! prettiest yokes ya ever saw


----------



## JayJay

lazydaisy67 said:


> Skinless, boneless chicken breast went on sale this week for $1.88 a pound. I had a little extra coin from a side job I did and bought 40 pounds and canned it yesterday. I hardly ever look for beef sales anymore because A: they hardly ever happen, and B: even when they do have a sale, it's still close to $4.00 a pound.
> Eggs aren't cheap either, which makes me kind of mad because around here nobody will pay me $2.00 a dozen for my free range, brown eggs, but by golly they'll pay $1.98 for the yucky, anemic ones from the store. I don't get it.


All free range eggs here in southern Ky. are $2.:scratch


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

So far taday, 7 lbs bacon canned, 5 pints sterile water, 12 liters water stored an sugar ta vac seal. After momma goes ta work, I'll be goin an gettin pork loins an hamburger helper. Good day!


----------



## JayJay

Per the topic, keep stocking up!!

Gene just came home with a huge box of out of date meat from Piggly-Wiggly again.

He gave $35 for over $150 of meat. I think the meat dept. was high on drugs!!

I organized and have a box of stew meats(7)..a box of steaks(12)...one roast($14)...4 packages of filet mignon($13 and $14 each)...some ground beef I don't need(6 lbs.).

The Lord watches over us. If there is a long power outage, the neighbors will eat well.

oh, no pork.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

OldCootHillbilly said:


> So far taday, 7 lbs bacon canned, 5 pints sterile water, 12 liters water stored an sugar ta vac seal. After momma goes ta work, I'll be goin an gettin pork loins an hamburger helper. Good day!


OK, wow, good sales taday! I came home with several sacks a hamburger helper, tuna helper, instant oatmeal an a couple sacks a pasta! I then stopped an bought more bags fer the vac machine cause its gonna need em! Know ifin I could find a deal on some ground meat ta can I be set!

Tammarraw I fire up the smoker an do pork loins an boneless turkey breasts.

Next weekend I thin I'm gonna smoke upa pork butt ta can. I ain't done that ina spell. Mighty tastey stuff!

Gonna be time fer a nap here soon!


----------



## weedygarden

OldCootHillbilly said:


> So far taday, 7 lbs bacon canned, 5 pints sterile water, 12 liters water stored an sugar ta vac seal. After momma goes ta work, I'll be goin an gettin pork loins an hamburger helper. Good day!


Vacuum sealing sugar? I am curious about how well this works. Sugar is the one item that the LDS Family Center didn't add Oxygen packets to because they said it would make the sugar hard. Does vacuum sealing sugar make it hard as well?

I wonder if you just put the sugar in and closed the lid tight if it would be fine. Sugar is a natural preservative and is used to preserve dried fruits and other things. I think the concerns for sugar would be moisture, heat and ants.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

I've used somea mine what be 4 years old. Open the vac bag, open the sugar bag an just scoop it out. Ain't never had mine get hard on me. Not sure ifin that be the difference a vac sealin an O2 absorbers er not. Just my experience within it.


----------



## Dakine

OldCootHillbilly said:


> OK, wow, good sales taday! I came home with several sacks a hamburger helper, tuna helper, instant oatmeal an a couple sacks a pasta! I then stopped an bought more bags fer the vac machine cause its gonna need em! Know ifin I could find a deal on some ground meat ta can I be set!
> 
> Tammarraw I fire up the smoker an do pork loins an boneless turkey breasts.
> 
> Next weekend I thin I'm gonna smoke upa pork butt ta can. I ain't done that ina spell. Mighty tastey stuff!
> 
> Gonna be time fer a nap here soon!


Where's my thinking???? Thank you OCH!!! 

I need to buying Instant Oatmeal every trip to the store and vacuum sealing that as well. All it requires is clean hot water and it's full of good things, and super easy to store.

I don't like oatmeal all that much... but when it comes to a very bad situation, healthy food, with very little overhead is something that must be had. Now I'm thinking I'm going to have to increase my supplies of cinnamon and sugar 20 fold!


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

Dakine: It comes in flavours to! I've learned ta eat the flavoured stuff without milk. Thata way ifina problem crops up ain't gotta worry bout milk. I got powdered milk, but that ain't real tastey on cereal (my opinion acourse). Sugar be cheap an easy ta store, an I always keep a fair amounta spices on hand. I love spice sales! An yup, all it takes be some water ana little heat, then ya got a decent meal.

I keep old fashioned oats stored to fer cookin an addin ta other food stuffs ta stretch em out.


----------



## Genevieve

As long as sugar is kept dry it will keep. So you don't need and 02 in it. I just pour it in a mylar bag in a bucket, seal the edge and put the lid on.

You can make your own instant oatmeal by putting rolled oats(old fashioned) in a chopper and chop it a minute or so. The smaller pieces are what cooks quicker.
Add flavored powdered creamer and dried fruits to make your flavored oatmeal


----------



## JayJay

Genevieve said:


> As long as sugar is kept dry it will keep. So you don't need and 02 in it. I just pour it in a mylar bag in a bucket, seal the edge and put the lid on.
> 
> You can make your own instant oatmeal by putting rolled oats(old fashioned) in a chopper and chop it a minute or so. The smaller pieces are what cooks quicker.
> Add flavored powdered creamer and dried fruits to make your flavored oatmeal


I just pour in a bucket, nothing special added. It seems fine after 5 years..hope to see how it does in 10..:laugh:


----------



## Genevieve

JayJay said:


> I just pour in a bucket, nothing special added. It seems fine after 5 years..hope to see how it does in 10..:laugh:


Myself I would make sure to use a food grade bucket


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

One thin bout sugar in bags, I don't believe the home vac machine can suck all the air out. Just to many nooks an cranies in a bag a sugar ta get it all. May be why it don't get hard. I seal em perty much ta just keep it dry. The 4 lb bags store nicely to.


----------



## Caribou

Salt is a natural preservative. I took a 25# bag of table salt and a 50# bag of sugar from Costco and mixed them together in my wheelbarrow. Then I shoveled it into buckets with tight lids. I figure it will last forever.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

*Canned Bacon*

Here be a pic a my canned bacon:


Now ifin they'd just have nother sale!


----------



## Caribou

Sweet! Coot are those quart jars? How much do you get in each jar?


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

Yup quarts, I put a pound a bacon in each one. It leaves just about the right head space without cuttin the bacon. I don't like pints cause ya gotta cut the bacon to fit. Ifin I were gonna do bits an pieces (I wouldn't prolly use the paper with them) then I thin I'd use pints.


----------



## JayJay

Genevieve said:


> Myself I would make sure to use a food grade bucket


Why? I ain't storing for 25 years long term. I'm pretty sure my 60+buckets will be fine...
And Gene will be gone long before me...open heart surgery, carotid surgery, inoperable aneurysm in base of neck..just to list a few.

I just checked a rice bucket--it is fine. 5 years..no absorber, no mylar bag. Just poured the rice in the bucket and hammered the lid on...no not a gamma lid.

Every 6 months I do check a different bucket.


----------



## myrtle55

Coot, how the heck do you can bacon. Is it cooked first or do you fry it up after you open jar,? Man, I sure am learning that there is a lot I don't know


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

Wrap it in parchment paper, put in a steril quart jar an pressure can 90 minutes at 10 pounds a pressure (er what pressure be right fer yalls altitude).

When yer ready ta eat it, simply remove from the jar an momma cooks it in the oven. Frying pan works to. It won't get quite as crispy as fresh bacon, but it sure do taste mighty fine!


----------



## Genevieve

checking the sunday sales paper for a local grocery store.
they have spiral cut ham ( whole or half) at $1.49 a pound* IF* you buy $25 worth of groceries. *AND *you're only allowed* one *per customer.
just thought it was interesting and "telling" that they are limiting how much you can buy


----------



## timmie

Genevieve said:


> checking the sunday sales paper for a local grocery store.
> they have spiral cut ham ( whole or half) at $1.49 a pound* IF* you buy $25 worth of groceries. *AND *you're only allowed* one *per customer.
> just thought it was interesting and "telling" that they are limiting how much you can buy


it has been that way here for a while. except it's with a 10.00 order. my daughter and i usually buy one each with rice or beans or whatever they have on sale.


----------



## sailaway

As protein prices increase, I will switch do doing more fishing and eating more fish. It's relaxing just to sit there on the boat anyways. Forstorage I can smoke them or freeze them.


----------



## JayJay

Genevieve said:


> checking the sunday sales paper for a local grocery store.
> they have spiral cut ham ( whole or half) at $1.49 a pound* IF* you buy $25 worth of groceries. *AND *you're only allowed* one *per customer.
> just thought it was interesting and "telling" that they are limiting how much you can buy


I notice these limits too. Like Walgreens--they are so bad about that. Like we are gonna travel 10 miles with gas $3.50 a gallon to save a quarter??


----------



## ksmama10

JayJay said:


> I notice these limits too. Like Walgreens--they are so bad about that. Like we are gonna travel 10 miles with gas $3.50 a gallon to save a quarter??


Yet another reason I love my brand new local Dollar General. Their sales are often just as good or better than Walgreens, and I could walk there if I wanted to. They take coupons and offer coupons that take $5 off each $25 or 30 order. If you know you'll have more than that amount in your order, they'll break it up into separate orders. and don't worry about not having enough of those $5 coupons, they have spares to share. I don't shop Walgreens too much anymore.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

sailaway said:


> As protein prices increase, I will switch do doing more fishing and eating more fish. It's relaxing just to sit there on the boat anyways. Forstorage I can smoke them or freeze them.


Yall can can em (anybody see dancing women kickin there legs after that statement?) to my friend. Hopin ta do lotsa fishin this year. Nothin like a good ol fashioned fish fry, turtle soup er yes crawfish boil!


----------



## Dakine

JayJay said:


> I notice these limits too. Like Walgreens--they are so bad about that. Like we are gonna travel 10 miles with gas $3.50 a gallon to save a quarter??


I always factor shipping something in with what it would cost me personally to go get the comparable product at a local retailer. If it's same/same.. I'm hitting the road! if its HF and the trailer hitch 500 lb rack thing, which was delivered for $6 flat fee... yeah! hook me up, thanks!


----------



## Dakine

Genevieve said:


> checking the sunday sales paper for a local grocery store.
> they have spiral cut ham ( whole or half) at $1.49 a pound* IF* you buy $25 worth of groceries. *AND *you're only allowed* one *per customer.
> just thought it was interesting and "telling" that they are limiting how much you can buy


we get those sales here too, especially at holidays which reminds me, I should be checking now that Easter is coming up...

also they specifically state that alcohol and tobacco are not eligible for the $25 minimum purchase.

I get what the store is trying to do... they know they offer some really good sale, you're gonna want to come in and exploit the sale, they want to give you EVERY POSSIBLE OPPORTUNITY to purchase one of thousands of other products while you're there on a return visit.

When I see those sales on the hams, I look to see what else is available on sale that I would normally buy anyway just because it's on sale, for example if boneless skinless chicken breasts are on sale at $1.89/1.99 per lb, I can hit $25 instantly with just one canning session planned, and I do that EVERY time I see them on sale. (usually those are $3.49 per lb.)

Likewise if hamburger helper boxes are 10 for $10, I'm buying a variety, and I field strip those down to just the rice or noodles packet with the sauce stuff and store that in bulk containers. That puts up to 40+ boxes into a single 5 gallon bucket depending on the variety of hamburger or chicken helper you're setting aside. That's without getting creative on vacuum sealing their product in real foodsaver bags, that's just emptying the box and putting into a bucket with a lid.

Anyway, I can hit their $25 minimum limit in several ways just by looking for what else is on sale anyway. And then I'll go back tomorrow, and I'll get MORE chicken, or I'll get some other combination of stuff that was ready to be restocked... I don't begrudge them their sales, I just work with what else they are offering


----------



## JayJay

Shoot Dakine---I have lots of boxes and envelope taking up shelf space--would greatly benefit getting those in a bucket or jars--great idea.


----------



## musketjim

Friknnewguy said:


> In addition to the drought there is 40 % of the nations corn being used inefficiently in fuel rather than being used for food . The libs and the EPA really thought that one through.


We know we've gone insane when we burn our food and lock up huge areas of land {Alaska} from oil exploration. Don't forget, when starving times come there will still be lots of people to eat.

"The good guys aren't coming."


----------



## JayJay

Dakine said:


> we get those sales here too, especially at holidays which reminds me, I should be checking now that Easter is coming up...
> 
> also they specifically state that alcohol and tobacco are not eligible for the $25 minimum purchase.
> 
> I get what the store is trying to do... they know they offer some really good sale, you're gonna want to come in and exploit the sale, they want to give you EVERY POSSIBLE OPPORTUNITY to purchase one of thousands of other products while you're there on a return visit.
> 
> When I see those sales on the hams, I look to see what else is available on sale that I would normally buy anyway just because it's on sale, for example if boneless skinless chicken breasts are on sale at $1.89/1.99 per lb, I can hit $25 instantly with just one canning session planned, and I do that EVERY time I see them on sale. (usually those are $3.49 per lb.)
> 
> Likewise if hamburger helper boxes are 10 for $10, I'm buying a variety, and I field strip those down to just the rice or noodles packet with the sauce stuff and store that in bulk containers. That puts up to 40+ boxes into a single 5 gallon bucket depending on the variety of hamburger or chicken helper you're setting aside.
> QUOTE]
> And if you don't have enough to fill a bucket, use ziplok bags for hamburger helper dishes and tuna helper dishes in the same bucket --label the sauce packets if not already labeled. with directions in the bucket for each dish.


----------



## Dakine

Yep, I try to keep a bucket as all one specific flavor, and I fold flat one of the boxes so I have not only the mix that I need of water and milk, but also I have the contents and if someone has an allergy or something like that, they can see if that's in the package before they eat it, because I still have the ingredients list.

I use masking tape on top of the lid with a sharpie marker to record the flavor and the count of packages inside, and then I also write the number of packages on the flattened box.

Seems to work good so far! but now I have a 5 gallon bucket problem!


----------



## JayJay

Dakine said:


> Yep, I try to keep a bucket as all one specific flavor, and I fold flat one of the boxes so I have not only the mix that I need of water and milk, but also I have the contents and if someone has an allergy or something like that, they can see if that's in the package before they eat it, because I still have the ingredients list.
> 
> I use masking tape on top of the lid with a sharpie marker to record the flavor and the count of packages inside, and then I also write the number of packages on the flattened box.
> 
> Seems to work good so far! but now I have a 5 gallon bucket problem!


I did cut out the instructions and included one in the bucket and one taped outside the bucket.


----------



## Genevieve

I've done this to rice and oatmeal that I have in 1 gallon mylar. I know how to make rice and oatmeal but I doubt the hubby does. lol


----------



## tsrwivey

Genevieve said:


> I've done this to rice and oatmeal that I have in 1 gallon mylar. I know how to make rice and oatmeal but I doubt the hubby does. lol


Me too. I just tape it to the outside of the Tupperware container I store them in. Probably would be a good idea to slip the directions to cooking everything we store into the back of a cookbook or something just in case.


----------



## ksmama10

tsrwivey said:


> Me too. I just tape it to the outside of the Tupperware container I store them in. Probably would be a good idea to slip the directions to cooking everything we store into the back of a cookbook or something just in case.


I like to store my everyday rice in a three liter pop bottle.(It makes an easy-pour dispenser.) When I first started doing this, I had a 10 lb bag of rice from Sams, which had a chart for making several different sized batches. Since I often make LARGE quantities of rice for Kung Pao Chicken, it was nice to have the measurements for 12 and 24 servings already calculated, so I clipped the chart and stuck it in the bottle. Sounds good, right? Unfortunately, that little slip of plastic gets buried deep. So next time I fill it, I'm going to borrow your idea and tape it to the outside, like I should have done in the first place.


----------



## goshengirl

Genevieve said:


> I've done this to rice and oatmeal that I have in 1 gallon mylar. I know how to make rice and oatmeal but I doubt the hubby does. lol


Oh wow, that's a big 'a-ha!' moment for me. Makes me realize I've done nothing with regard to cooking if I'm not around.

I have work to do!

Thanks for the a-ha moment.


----------



## LincTex

ksmama10 said:


> I like to store my everyday rice in a three liter pop bottle.(It makes an easy-pour dispenser.)


Same here. I love those things!


----------



## goshengirl

I have never seen a 3 liter pop bottle. :dunno: Plenty of 2 liters, but no 3 liters. Is it kind of like the big Hawaiian Punch bottles? I find plenty of re-use for those...


----------



## ksmama10

goshengirl said:


> I have never seen a 3 liter pop bottle. :dunno: Plenty of 2 liters, but no 3 liters. Is it kind of like the big Hawaiian Punch bottles? I find plenty of re-use for those...


They are very similar, I think. Best Choice pop comes in two and three liter sizes, and my store often has good sales on them. We've drastically cut down our soda intake over the last few months, but I will sometimes splurge for the kids, and they're pretty well used to store brand being the prime choice except for their Mountain Dew binges. The opening is bigger, and I use a funnel to pour in beans and rice. I'm notoriously messy when pouring rice, so this saves time when I'm making rice...one less counter spill for me to fool with.


----------



## myrtle55

I use 2 liter and Gatorade and peanut butter bottles and also tape instructions to it, but have left beans instructions off everything...aha


----------



## LincTex

goshengirl said:


> I have never seen a 3 liter pop bottle. :dunno: Plenty of 2 liters, but no 3 liters.


Around here it is the generic "store brand" soda pop (H-E-B grocery): hill Country Fare

We get them for birthday parties and beach outings. I think it's $1.19 per 3 liter bottle.


----------



## ksmama10

LincTex said:


> Around here it is the generic "store brand" soda pop (H-E-B grocery): hill Country Fare
> 
> We get them for birthday parties and beach outings. I think it's $1.19 per 3 liter bottle.


I think ours usually run around $1.29, but they're often on sale for $.99, which is what they charge for their 2-liters.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

tsrwivey said:


> Me too. I just tape it to the outside of the Tupperware container I store them in. Probably would be a good idea to slip the directions to cooking everything we store into the back of a cookbook or something just in case.


I gotta recipe an directions notebook what I keep on the shelf with the goodies. Thata way, anybody can use it. Justa thought.


----------



## ksmama10

OldCootHillbilly said:


> I gotta recipe an directions notebook what I keep on the shelf with the goodies. Thata way, anybody can use it. Justa thought.


Good thinkin' Coot. Do you put them in sheet protectors? I have some binders I use keep recipes I printed from the net. The good ones get sheet protectors. Once, for a wedding gift for a bride moving to England, I collected favorite recipes from fellow church ladies and I printed them on fancy paper, and put them in sheet protectors in a binder with a specially designed cover. I also printed out a page of links to favorite cooking and homemaking sites. That was over ten years ago. Her mom tells me she still uses it.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

I actually laminate the stuff in that book. I wan't it ta survive just like the food. I gotta laminator an just like a vac sealer er dehydrator it be almost invaluable.


----------



## ksmama10

OldCootHillbilly said:


> I actually laminate the stuff in that book. I wan't it ta survive just like the food. I gotta laminator an just like a vac sealer er dehydrator it be almost invaluable.


Do you then three hole punch the sheets? I'm seeing a good summer project here..I have a laminator I've used a whole three times since August.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

Yup, laminate, punch an inta the folder. You won't be sorry!


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

Nother busy day. Had a good sale on hams so I canned a bunch a my honey ham recipe, butter was on sale perty fair price so I been buyin that up ta can, boxed potatoes was cheap so I came home with lots a those an repacked em fer storage. I also botteled up 20 more liters a storage water. I still have two smoked turkey breast ta slice as well as bout 20 pounds a smoked pork loin ta slice to. Busy, busy an more busy. I got a few other preps taday, but with the way a the world I'm gonna keep them close ta my vest. Yall understand.


----------



## myrtle55

Would someone send me info on canning butter and cheese please


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

Pint jar, sterilize it, melt butter (just shorta a pound per pint) an fill the jars leavin about 3/4 inch a head space. Put the lid an band on it. Some folks water bath can, some folks steam can an others pressure can. Fer steam cannin er water bath ya leave em in there fer 1 hour.

Cheese be perty much the same thin.

Now fer anybody pops a rivet, this ain't FDA approved an the cannin cops er gonna complain. This gonna be upta yalls own mind ta decide ifin yer gonna do it. Several a us on here do so an many more folks I know do it to. Besure everthin is as clean as ya can get it an it be fine in my opinion.

PS: On the butter, as it cools shake them jars ever now an again, this heps mix the fat back inta the melted butter, do this several times while it be coolin an it'll be more like regular butter. Otherwise yer likely ta have ghia (er however ya spell it, be butter without the fat) an milk fat separated in the jar. My canned butter always be just a tad grainy after cannin, but it ain't never bothered us none. Use salted butter to.

PSS: On the cheese, I've fount a mild cheddar gets perty sharp after cannin. Just so yall know what ta expect.


----------



## goshengirl

I noticed there's an article on canning cheese and butter in the current issue of _Countryside _magazine. I haven't read it, though. Just thought it was interesting that they would publish a non-USDA approved canning method.


----------



## JayJay

OldCootHillbilly said:


> Pint jar, sterilize it, melt butter (just shorta a pound per pint) an fill the jars leavin about 3/4 inch a head space. Put the lid an band on it. Some folks water bath can, some folks steam can an others pressure can. Fer steam cannin er water bath ya leave em in there fer 1 hour.
> 
> Cheese be perty much the same thin.
> 
> Now fer anybody pops a rivet, this ain't FDA approved an the cannin cops er gonna complain. This gonna be upta yalls own mind ta decide ifin yer gonna do it. Several a us on here do so an many more folks I know do it to. Besure everthin is as clean as ya can get it an it be fine in my opinion.
> 
> PS: On the butter, as it cools shake them jars ever now an again, this heps mix the fat back inta the melted butter, do this several times while it be coolin an it'll be more like regular butter. Otherwise yer likely ta have ghia (er however ya spell it, be butter without the fat) an milk fat separated in the jar. My canned butter always be just a tad grainy after cannin, but it ain't never bothered us none. Use salted butter to.
> 
> PSS: On the cheese, I've fount a mild cheddar gets perty sharp after cannin. Just so yall know what ta expect.


I water bath canned cream cheese--used it in a recipe at month 6 and it was great.
I kept watching it expecting it to turn a funny color or rot!:ignore:
It didn't. 
I have 21 pints of canned butter.


----------



## JayJay

I have a confession to make.
I did analyze what I had in foods and such, but gave up when I had so much and considered why bother?
Well, I did spend 3 days cataloguing it again--just the foods, dehydrated, bulk spices, canned goods, home canned goods, buckets, etc...you know.--categorized, but not counted.

Now, when I get things on sale, I just take the receipt, add to my catalogue if not listed already.


----------



## ras1219como

JayJay said:


> I have a confession to make.
> 
> I did analyze what I had in foods and such, but gave up when I had so much and considered why bother?
> 
> .


I wish I had that problem! I'm jealous!

Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum. Please forgive typos.


----------



## JayJay

ras1219como said:


> I wish I had that problem! I'm jealous!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum. Please forgive typos.


When you read, 'start listing your buys from the very start', listen and heed that advice.
It is so easy to add to when buying.
If you itemized(counted) your stock--which I didn't do, it is necessary to remove that from the list when used.
I just plan on removing the food item from my list when I use the last one.
I can still look at my list and see where I have what...much nicer than before.

Oh, to be perfectly honest--God has watched out for us here. Without the VA disability, I would not have what I have.

I go into the storage room and think, this would have bought a nice outdoor furnace---but I am still saving for that.artydance:

God will make a way if you rise to the task.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

goshengirl said:


> I noticed there's an article on canning cheese and butter in the current issue of _Countryside _magazine. I haven't read it, though. Just thought it was interesting that they would publish a non-USDA approved canning method.


Through all my research the only real reason I could come up with fer it not bein "approved" (guess what, it weren't botulism like everbody screams) were that no one would spend the rather large sum a money ta have it approved.

Like I've always said, I do it, I be comfortable with it, everbody else gonna have ta make that decision on there own to. Would be nice ifin it were approved, keep the cannin cops from yippin at me evertime I post it! Thanks fer the info goshengirl.


----------



## Genevieve

I've been getting the urge to stock up on more canned meats for some reason. Just happened out of the blue. And I'm feeling like I need to get more canned fruits to use and even dry for the future.
I think a stop at aldis in my future this coming week lol I need to get some cases of beans, veggies and fruit and as far as I can tell they seem to be the cheapest in my area


----------



## myrtle55

OldCootHillbilly said:


> PS: On the butter, as it cools shake them jars ever now an again, this heps mix the fat back inta the melted butter, do this several times while it be coolin an it'll be more like regular butter. Otherwise yer likely ta have ghia (er however ya spell it, be butter without the fat) an milk fat separated in the jar. My canned butter always be just a tad grainy after cannin, but it ain't never bothered us none. Use salted butter to.
> 
> PSS: On the cheese, I've fount a mild cheddar gets perty sharp after cannin. Just so yall know what ta expect.


I actually found a website for canning butter, just like you said, it is nice to get at least a couple of folks with the same idea to make me feel comfy try. I appreciate your help and remarks on finished product. Thank you so much: ) wonder why cheese gets sharp?


----------



## Caribou

myrtle55 said:


> I actually found a website for canning butter, just like you said, it is nice to get at least a couple of folks with the same idea to make me feel comfy try. I appreciate your help and remarks on finished product. Thank you so much: ) wonder why cheese gets sharp?


The difference in mild and sharp cheese is the age. Whether it sits in a cheese room or in a jar on your shelf it will continue to age and get sharper.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

Genevieve said:


> I've been getting the urge to stock up on more canned meats for some reason. Just happened out of the blue. And I'm feeling like I need to get more canned fruits to use and even dry for the future.
> I think a stop at aldis in my future this coming week lol I need to get some cases of beans, veggies and fruit and as far as I can tell they seem to be the cheapest in my area


Tryin ta get more meats canned here to. We also need more dairy. Gonna get some a the Auguson farms milks, eggs, puddins an breads stocked. Veggies we be doin perty good on as well as beans, rice, oatmeal an such.

I do a fair mounta comparison shoppin, aldies got perty good deals on most thins. I store up there version a dinty moore stew an there chicken dumplins. Prices er good an we like em. I also get my hotdogs there what I can. I thin the last ones I got was 79 cents a pack. After cannin they taste a bit more like a Vienna sausage but that be fine by me, I like Vienna sausage anywho.

One thin I'm gonna try cannin here real soon be the little smokie hot dogs. I love them thins an hopin they taste bout the same after cannin. Not cheap, so I'm gonna try a few ta make sure.


----------



## Caribou

OldCootHillbilly said:


> One thin I'm gonna try cannin here real soon be the little smokie hot dogs. I love them thins an hopin they taste bout the same after cannin. Not cheap, so I'm gonna try a few ta make sure.


Let us know how that turns out. I've found that canning enhances the smoked flavor with salmon. To counter this I have had to lightly smoke salmon that I put in a jar.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

Had ta run ta the store as momma decided at the last minute we was havin Easter dinner rather then eatin out.

While there I grabbed some bakin soda an some cream a tartar. Fer those a yall that don't know ya can use 1/3 tsp a bakin soda ana 1/2 tsp a cream a tartar ta make 1 tsp a bakin powder.

I simply put the two ingriedients along with some instructions in a vac bag an sealed em. They will keep fer a very long time this way.



Now there be far more bakin soda there then cream a tartar, but bakin soda has lots a uses:

Baking Soda Uses
Health Uses:

1. Use it as an antacid.

2. Use it as underarm deodorant by applying it with a powder puff.

3. Mix half a teaspoon with peroxide paste and use it as toothpaste or 1/2 & 1/2 with salt for tooth powder.

4. Use it as a face and body scrub.

5. Add a cup to bathwater to soften your skin.

6. Relieve skin itch from insect bites and pain from sunburn.

7. Remove strong odors from your hands by rubbing them with baking soda and water.

8. Put two tablespoons in your baby's bathwater to help relieve diaper rash.

9. Apply it on rashes, insect bites, and poison ivy irritations.

10. Take a baking soda bath to relieve skin irritations.

11. Heartburn? Take a teaspoon of baking soda mixed with one-half glass of water.

12. Freshen your mouth by gargling half a teaspoon of baking soda mixed water.

13. Relieve canker sore pain by using it as mouthwash.

14. Use it to relieve bee stings.

15. Use it to relieve windburns.

16. Apply it on jellyfish sting to draw out the venom.

17. Unblock stuffy nose by adding a teaspoon of baking soda to your vaporizer.

In the Home:

18. Keep cut flowers fresh longer by adding a teaspoon to the water in the vase.

19. Put out small fires on rugs, upholstery, clothing, and wood.

20. Put an open container of baking soda in the fridge to absorb the odors.

21. Sprinkle it on your ashtrays to reduce bad odor and prevent smoldering.

22. Sprinkle it on your slippers, boots, shoes, and socks to eliminate foul odor.

23. Turn baking soda into modeling clay by combining it with one and 1/4 cups of water and one cup of cornstarch.

24. After feeding your baby, wipe his shirt with a moist cloth sprinkled with baking soda to remove the odor.

25. Wipe your windshield with it to repel rain.

26. Improve the smell of dishrags by soaking them in baking soda and water.

27. Suck it in with your vacuum cleaner to remove the odor.

28. Freshen the air by mixing baking soda with your favorite perfumed bath salts. Put the mixture in small sachet bags.

29. Restore stiff brushes by boiling them in a solution of 1/2 gallon of water, 1/4 cup of vinegar, and a cup of baking soda.

30. Put it under sinks and along basement windows to repel cockroaches and ants.

31. Scatter baking soda around flowerbeds to prevent rabbits from eating your veggies.

32. Sweeten your tomatoes by sprinkling baking soda on the soil around your tomato plants.

33. Sprinkle it onto your cat's litter box to absorb the bad odor.

34. Sprinkle it on your pet's comb or brush to deodorize their fur and skin.

In Cooking:

35. Use it as a substitute for baking powder by mixing with it with cream of tartar or vinegar.

36. Wash fruits and vegetables with it.

37. When boiling a chicken, add a teaspoon of baking soda to the water. Feathers will come off easier, and the flesh will be clean and white.

38. Soak dried beans to a baking soda solution to make them more digestible.

39. Remove the distinctive taste of wild game by soaking it in a baking soda solution.

40. Make a sports drink by mixing it with boiled water, salt, and Kool-Aid.

41. Remove the fishy smell from your fillets by soaking the raw fish in a baking soda solution for an hour inside the fridge.

42. Make fluffier omelets by adding half a teaspoon of baking soda for every three eggs used.

43. Reduce the acid content of your tomato-based recipes by sprinkling them with a pinch of baking soda.

Cleaning Purposes:

44. Add a cup to the toilet, leave it for an hour, and then flush. It will clean the toilet and absorb the odor.

45. Use it to scrub sinks, showers, plastic and porcelain tubs

46. Spray it on walls, mirrors, and countertops.

47. Add a spoonful to your dishwasher to make scrubbing dishes easier.

48. Remove grease from pots and pans.

49. Dry clean carpets and upholstered furniture by sprinkling baking soda over the fabric and gently brushing it. Leave it for an hour or overnight, then vacuum.

50. Boost your laundry detergent's cleaning power by sprinkling a handful on dirty clothes.

51. Combine it with water to make a paste for polishing stainless steel and chrome.

52. Remove scratches and crayon marks from vinyl floors and walls.

53. Clean your shoes with it.

54. Clean garbage cans with it.

55. Use it to wash diapers.

56. Clean the fridge with it.

57. Soak brushes and combs in a baking soda solution.

58. Mix it with water to wash food and drink containers.

59. Put three tablespoons of baking soda to a quart of warm water, then use the mixture to wash marble-topped furniture.

60. Absorb it with a damp sponge, then clean Formica countertops with the sponge.

61. Use it to get rid of stale odors from cooling containers and thermos bottles.

62. Run your coffee maker with a baking soda solution, then rinse.

63. Combine with hot water to clean baby bottles.

64. Sprinkle it on barbecue grills, then rinse it off.

65. Scatter it on your greasy garage floor, scrub the floor, and rinse.

66. Remove burned-on food from a pan by soaking it in a baking soda solution for 10 minutes before washing.

67. Clean your ashtrays with a baking soda solution.

68. Keep your drains clean by putting four tablespoons of baking soda in them each week. Flush it down with hot water.

69. Clean your shower curtains by soaking them in baking soda and water.

70. Put it on a small brush to rub canvas handbags clean.

71. Use it to remove melted plastic bread wrapper from a toaster. Sprinkle baking soda on a damp rug, then use the rug to clean the toaster.

72. Use it to clean your retainers and dentures.

73. Make a thick paste of baking soda and water, and used it to scrub enameled cast iron and stainless steel.

74. Mix four tablespoons of baking soda with a quart of warm water, and use it to clean the inside part of an oven.

75. Use it to unclog gas stoves.

So, ya shouldn't have no troubles a usin it once ya open the package. I know not all these would apply durin a disaster er emergency, but it do give ya some idears fer day ta day uses to.


----------



## timmie

gonna stock up on chicken breast. on sale 98 cents per pound.


----------



## Beaniemaster2

Got chicken quarters for canning at 49ct a pound  Beef is already almost out of the question to stock up but they have been having some great pork sales and that's easy to can...


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

Good prices on chicken yall getting there. We ain't had a decent bird sale ina bit. Maybe we'll be havin some sales comin up here soon I hope.


----------



## JayJay

timmie said:


> gonna stock up on chicken breast. on sale 98 cents per pound.


timmie--our Kroger's has theirs on sale--98¢ too

AND I bought at $1.99 a lb..oh!!!!vract:


----------



## Genevieve

I hate when that happens lol


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

Stopped by the bakery outlet on the way home taday, see what they had fer deals. OK, so I wanted a donut, shoot me. I walked out with boxes a gravy mix. The manager had a special an even gave me a better deal cause I buy a fair mounta stuff from em. Nice thin bought these be it only takes water to make em up. 

Now some yall might say why store gravy? Well, just like seasonin, gravy can add a bita flavor ta what could be a borin meal. They was cheap an vac bagged gonna keep a fair spell to. Just nother thin ta add ta the collection.


----------



## ksmama10

OldCootHillbilly said:


> Stopped by the bakery outlet on the way home taday, see what they had fer deals. OK, so I wanted a donut, shoot me. I walked out with boxes a gravy mix. The manager had a special an even gave me a better deal cause I buy a fair mounta stuff from em. Nice thin bought these be it only takes water to make em up.
> 
> Now some yall might say why store gravy? Well, just like seasonin, gravy can add a bita flavor ta what could be a borin meal. They was cheap an vac bagged gonna keep a fair spell to. Just nother thin ta add ta the collection.


There's also the added perk of time saving..sometimes you'll need something that works up fast.

Oh and BANG!:laugh:


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

Yup, jar a canned meat, packet a gravy an yer good ta go in bout 5 minutes. Sides, who don't like gravy?


----------



## Genevieve

hah! I love gravy. I put it over rice, all kinds of potatoes, pasta, bread(s), meat.

mmmm fried chicken and mashed potatoes smothered in gravy oh man!!


----------



## ksmama10

Gravy loves me too; it sticks to certain body parts like glue


----------



## Beaniemaster2

What would food storage be without gravy.... geeeeze


----------



## JayJay

OldCootHillbilly said:


> Stopped by the bakery outlet on the way home taday, see what they had fer deals. OK, so I wanted a donut, shoot me. I walked out with boxes a gravy mix. The manager had a special an even gave me a better deal cause I buy a fair mounta stuff from em. Nice thin bought these be it only takes water to make em up.
> 
> Now some yall might say why store gravy? Well, just like seasonin, gravy can add a bita flavor ta what could be a borin meal. They was cheap an vac bagged gonna keep a fair spell to. Just nother thin ta add ta the collection.


AND that is why ladies and gentlemen I have hundreds of beef and chicken bouillon cubes---no, you can't tell the difference in bouillon and real broth from Bessie and Hennah.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

Scored again taday. Let me back up justa bit here though. Momma had ta work taday. So our CERT unit was havin a basic trainin class fer folks interested in disaster preparedness. I figured I'd just stop in this mornin an see some a the folks attendin class an hep out ifin I could. Figured I spend a couple hours an come back home an take care ofa few thins. Well, it didn't really work out quite like I'd planned. I wound up spendin the whole day hepin teach the class. Momma got done work at 3 in the afternoon an I didn't get done till bout 4:30. Whoops. Needless ta say I was in the doghouse again. Momma says she be a CERT widow. 

When I got home she wanted ta go fer a bike ride ta a nearby town an do a bit a shoppin at a small box store what she really likes. I'm gonna say no? Not an live ta tell bout it! Now, back ta the deals. They had several isles a dollar special stuff. Sometimes ya gotta watch that stuff cause it be to small a package er it ain't any good. I found they had name brand real vanilla extract, pancake mix what only requires water, waffles what only requres water, an they had some crackers (Ritz knockoffs). I weren't sure bout them crackers so I put the other stuff in the cart an wen't up front an bought the box a crackers. Wen't outside an opened em up an dang ifin they ain't rite tastey crackers! Put them in the bike an wen't back inside an loaded up several boxes a them to. The crackers I repack inta mason jars an then use my jar attachment an vac seal em with my food saver. They'll keep quite a spell I be sure. 

I actually got a experiment goin ta see how long crackers will keep stored thisa way. I got 3 jars labeled fer test feeds at 1 year, 1 1/2 years an 2 years. I've ate some what was bout 9 months old stored this way an they were just fine.

Momma gotta couple thins fer the deck (oh joy, but I kept my mouth shut) so she were happy an I got some more stuff store so all in all it were a good trip.

Keep stockin up folks, food an supplies be a rite good investment.


----------



## RevWC

just picked up another dozen pint canning jars and six large boxes of matches!


----------



## Caribou

A couple years ago I bought five boxes of the wooden strike anywhere matches for a buck each. Not a big deal, I know. There were six boxes on the shelf at that price and I just keep kicking myself for leaving it there.:dunno:


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

Them strike anywheres be upta nearly 3 bucks a box round here! Crazy. Last ones I bought be at a little town nearly 40 miles away an got them fer a buck a box. Ain't been there ina spell. Might have ta go fer a bike ride thata way here quick an see what I can do on them an some other stuff. I vac seal mine cause they gettin kinda precious now.

Rainy day here an real windy, so I canned up the last a my butter, canned all them crackers I bought, labeled the vanilla and vac bagged the last a my gravy. All in all, a good day.


----------



## Moose33

ksmama10 said:


> Gravy loves me too; it sticks to certain body parts like glue


Yup, might as well, put biscuits and gravy on a plate and sit on it. :teehee:


----------



## gam46

Caribou wrote" I took a 25# bag of table salt and a 50# bag of sugar from Costco and mixed them together in my wheelbarrow." 

The recent surge in popularity of bacon plus sweet pairings indicate that you may be storing a flavor goldmine.


----------



## tpawebdesign

*What is the best way to find cheapest food for storage?*

Is there an online site that sells food pre-packaged for long term storage? Yes, I have found many, many sites. Is there a site that is generally better priced than their competitors or should I shop at Sam's Club? I don't have a lot of extra $ to spend so am looking for the lowest possible price. Thank you!


----------



## Caribou

tpawebdesign said:


> Is there an online site that sells food pre-packaged for long term storage? Yes, I have found many, many sites. Is there a site that is generally better priced than their competitors or should I shop at Sam's Club? I don't have a lot of extra $ to spend so am looking for the lowest possible price. Thank you!


I have found the most cost effective way to stock up is to purchase at Sam's, Costco, grocery stores, Mormon Cannery, and the internet. Each place has better prices on certain items. As good as the prices at Sam's or Costco may be even they have sales.


----------



## LincTex

If you are a proficient "coupon clipper" you can usually get better deals on food items at various grocery stores than you can at Sam's or Costco. 

I was given a free (from a friend) 1 year Sam's membership - worth $45. I kept careful records, and I didn't even save $45 for the entire year. I let it expire.


----------

